# DVD-R on ps3



## kipland (May 2, 2008)

Recently, I purchased a samsung HDTV, ps3, and JVC HD camcorder

Ok so heres what i do:
1. capture film
2. transfer video onto external harddrive
3. ...ok so my dad is kinda paranoid about having mutiple backups of the video and doesnt trust computers he wants 2 backups at all times. 
so basically i want to save my media onto disks (DVDs) BEFORE deleting it off my camera
no big deal really but heres the question:
I want to be able to watch the video on my hdtv in full hd as the camera records

A. Can you view HD footage from a standard DVD?( i would rather not pay the extra money for a blue ray writer/ blue ray disks)

B. What program(s) should i use to write the disks that would make them compatible w/ the ps3?

C. any other alternatives that accomplish the same objective

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

kipland said:


> Recently, I purchased a samsung HDTV, ps3, and JVC HD camcorder
> 
> Ok so heres what i do:
> 1. capture film
> ...


As far as I am aware, and keep in mind I haven't tried this myself... yes you can view HD footage from a Standard Def. It's mainly a size constraint with the media more than anything. HD can take up a lot of space fast.


----------

